# Sold



## nezff

Sold


----------



## white owl

Bought the 3 white fans.
Great seller guys. :thumb:


----------



## nezff

the Corsair SP and AF fans are left.


----------



## nezff

Still available.


----------



## eyeball88

PM'd


----------



## nezff

still available


----------



## nezff

corsair fans brand new, still available. collecting dust.


----------



## nezff

still available


----------



## nezff

Price dropped 
These are brand new never used.


----------

